# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثالثة >  كنا نتمنى ان تدرسى لنا يادكتوره شيماء ماده الجنائى 2011/2012 التعليم المفتوح

## عاطف ثابت عدلى

الاستاذة الفاضلة / الدكتوره شيماء
تحيه طيبه وبعد......
نحن الفرقه الثالثه بالتعليم المفتوح بالاسماعيلية 2011/2012 ، كنا نتمنى من سيادتكم ان تعطينى مادة الجنائى الفرقه الثالثه بالتعليم المفتوح بالاسماعيلية ، لان حضرتكم يااستاذه . د شيماء حببتنا فى ماده الجنائى فى الصف الثانى وتمنتى من حضرتك ان تعطينا العام الدارسى القادم ، لان حضرتك حببتنا فى هذه الماده ، ونشكرك على المجهود المبذول منك فى السابق والله معكى ويعطكى العافيه والصحه 
عاطف ثابت عدلى
الفرقه الثالثه 2011/2012 بالتعليم المفتوح بالاسماعيلية

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الأخ الكريم عاطف ثابت عدلي 
الشكر الجزيل لك على كلماتك الرقيقة 
لقد سعدت بحضوري الي الاسماعيلية وتدريسي لكم في المستوي الثاني
ولكن هذا الترم وكما تعلم الظروف الأمنية وبعد المسافة من المنصورة إلى الاسماعيلية 
كان السبب في اعتذاري عن تدريسكم في المستوى الثالث 
ولكن ادعو الله أن يوفقكم دائما لما فيه الخير والسداد 
بلغ سلامي وتحياتي لجميع الزملاء 
وكل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير

----------


## MonsterEG

* د.شيماء عطاالله جزاكى الله كل خير .
*

----------

